# Hard drive / TiVo software



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

When replacing the hard drive in a Bolt+, can I simply install a new "recommended" drive? Or do I also need to copy the TiVo operating software to the new drive?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Just install a blank drive, the Bolt will format it, the max it will do with no help from you is 3TB, if you do over that there are steps you can do to expand it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> Just install a blank drive, the Bolt will format it, the max it will do with no help from you is 3TB, if you do over that there are steps you can do to expand it.


Not sure what interface the OP is using but I thought I read that the new interface, TE4, would format a drive up to 14TB.


----------



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Just install a blank drive, the Bolt will format it, the max it will do with no help from you is 3TB, if you do over that there are steps you can do to expand it.


That's great to hear. I remember in the "old days", we needed to copy over the TiVo software. Thanks for info.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

limoman said:


> When replacing the hard drive in a Bolt+, can I simply install a new "recommended" drive? Or do I also need to copy the TiVo operating software to the new drive?


"Recommended" is the key. For 2.5" drives less than a handful, maybe only one if talking 3TB. External many options, as long as a CMR drive. Double check a "recommendation" as much has changed, some drives that used to be recommended here have been changed by the manufacturer and no longer work, need specific model numbers.


----------



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> "Recommended" is the key. For 2.5" drives less than a handful, maybe only one if talking 3TB. External many options, as long as a CMR drive. Double check a "recommendation" as much has changed, some drives that used to be recommended here have been changed by the manufacturer and no longer work, need specific model numbers.


Thanks Tommage1.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> Not sure what interface the OP is using but I thought I read that the new interface, TE4, would format a drive up to 14TB.


Then you're talking external drives, etc, and without knowing or wanting to dig into the "which OS are you running" part it can be easier to just give a simple correct answer that works for all OSs IMNSHO


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> Then you're talking external drives, etc, and without knowing or wanting to dig into the "which OS are you running" part it can be easier to just give a simple correct answer that works for all OSs IMNSHO


Do you know if the same model 3TB model HDD will fit in Edge model vs using the standard 2tb?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dgoto said:


> Do you know if the same model 3TB model HDD will fit in Edge model vs using the standard 2tb?


This thread isn't really about the Edge, but in general if the drive works in a Bolt, it will work in the Edge


----------

